# Rocky Mountain Slayer 2006 + Rahmengröße



## mr320 (8. Januar 2006)

Hab zwar schon einiges hier im Forum gelesen, aber möchte trotzdem nochmal nachfragen. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir das neue Slayer zuzulegen.
Ich fahre momentan ein Giant NRS in 20,5 Zoll. Ich habe mal das 2005er und das 2006er Slayer verglichen und festgestellt, das das 2006er Modell auch in 22 Zoll
zu haben ist. Ich bin 1,90 groß und das Giant passt recht gut zu mir. Da man diese Modelle aufgrund des Einsatzgebietes ja eher eine Nummer kleiner nimmt wollte ich nun mal wissen zu was Ihr mir ratet. Also 19 oder 20,5 Zoll
( überwiegend Touren )
Oder hat sich die Geometrie so verändert, das ich auch hier das 20,5 Zoll Rad nehmen kann. Ansonsten würde es mich wundern das Rocky das Slayer in 22 Zoll für die 12 Biker weltweit produziert, welche 2,20 m groß sind.

Übrigens: Probefahrt sieht hier schlecht aus wegen mangelnder Händler 

Also 19 oder 20,5 Zoll


----------



## MTB81 (8. Januar 2006)

Ich denke Du kannst beide Fahren... Aber denke dass Du besser das größere für touren nimmst.

ich habe es mir auch angeschaut und finde es sehr schick... welches Modell haste denn gedacht ?!

also das teuerste ist eigentlich blödsinn, die parts brauchste nicht und zu teuer. also ich würde das schwarz-silberne bevorzugen. Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr320 (8. Januar 2006)

Hatte eigentlich nur an das Rahmenset gedacht.  Möchte viele Teile von meinem NRS nehmen ( kompl. XTR 02, race face etc. )
Ich persönlich würde ja auch lieber das 20,5 Zoll nehmen. Der Rahmen soll ja auch ab Mai in der Teamlakierung zu haben sein. So lange kann ich noch warten.

Mal sehen ob noch ein paar Tips kommen.


----------

